# rods rewrapped builder wanted.



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking for a local rod builder to rewrap a surf rod and to replace a broken guide on another rod. Preferably close to Calvert County. Not sure if this is the proper section to post.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here you go this might be better http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?25-Rod-Plug-Rig-building


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Rodbuilding.org should find someone close to you. I would do but I am in Belews Creek NC


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

You tube is the place to go.....try it yourself.....it isn't hard


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> You tube is the place to go.....try it yourself.....it isn't hard


I don't want to do it that's why I'm paying someone to do it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Try going to a couple of the fishing expos coming up. I was at the Frederick expo and therevwere a couple rod builders there.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Steve Fogle at Backyard Custom Rods in Frederick has done a bunch of repair and wrapping work for me. He is a great guy and a good fisherman. Here is Steve's contact info:

https://www.facebook.com/BackyardCustomRods/
(301) 898-1136


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

OldBay said:


> Steve Fogle at Backyard Custom Rods in Frederick has done a bunch of repair and wrapping work for me. He is a great guy and a good fisherman. Here is Steve's contact info:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BackyardCustomRods/
> (301) 898-1136


Thanks for info little far from me.. suprised Noone is around southern md or Annapolis area


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you try google? I just did a quickngoogle search and found results in both annapolis and prince frederick


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Wayne Fowkles Virginia Beach, Va.

Much experience and been building many, many years. Know his stuff.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I think there is someone just across the Bay Bridge that does some custom work. I just don't remember the name or store. I know that doesn't help much, but maybe lead you to to someone.

You might also want to inquire at Tacklebox in Lexington Park. I know they do some repairs, not too sure if they do total rebuilds.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

matter of fact, just googled it…place is called Shore Tackle and Custom Rods near Kent Narrows.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

fish-on said:


> matter of fact, just googled it…place is called Shore Tackle and Custom Rods near Kent Narrows.


 X2 on that. I was just going to say, that is easy. Take it to a good tackle shop. You have some good one in your area. Cross over the bridge. You have two or three places that will fix you rods, reels, with no problem. Question for you. Is Kent Island, or Grasonville to far for you? 


Shore Tackle & Custom Rods LLC

3 reviews · Fishing Store

3100 Main St · (410) 827-7765



Opens at 9:00 AM


Website


Directions







Chesapeake Outdoors

4 reviews · Sporting Goods Store

1707 Main St · (410) 604-0446



Open until 7:00 PM


Website


Directions







Alltackle.com Annapolis Store

4.3 
(7) · Fishing Store
2062 Somerville Rd · (410) 571-1111



Opens at 9:00 AM


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Rod and Reek repair is Mr. Evans if Nova. Or Tochetmans in Baltimore.


----------

